# Soap Molds



## churchsecretary (Dec 19, 2007)

What are you all using for soap molds for bulk blocks of soap? Can I use plastic totes and tubs? Metal baking dishes, cake pans? And why does one need to line the mold with freezer paper?

I'm new to all this.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

DH found old sewing machine drawers in the barn for me that work. I oil the insides down with mineral oil (it doesn't saponifiy) and then line it with my freezer paper so the block slides out easily. I hope that helps.


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

I use wooden wine shipping boxes. The ones that are used to ship 3 bottles of wine are perfect for holding a 12# batch of soap. I think about getting an official mold, but it's hard to justify the cost when the wine boxes are free.

The freezer paper is so that the soap comes out instead of sticking to the mold.

You can use just about anything that doesn't have aluminum as a mold. (Aluminum reacts with the lye)


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i built me wooden log molds with scrap lumber. i line them with freezer paper too.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I've used commercial molds, but find the ones from scratch work better. You can use milk cartons, cut off the open end. When ready, just tear the carton off. PVC pipes work well, but are He77 to get the soap out, so DH cut mine in half. I tape them up, put plastic or waxed paper on the bottom, and am good to go. Any firm box will work, but you need to use a liner.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Chestnut Farms has easy soap mold plans made from scrap lumber and hinges. 
http://www.chestnutfarms.com/Soap_and_supplies/info/index.htm


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

And don't forget just pulling out a cabinet drawer, slapping a plastic bag into it, trying to smooth out the bottom as much as you can, and pour. Let set up and plop out! Vicki


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm trying to figure out what to use for my shaving soap. I need to mold it to fit my shaving mug, so it needs to be round. Would PVC pipe work?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

yes, but i would line it with freezer paper.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

deaconjim said:


> I'm trying to figure out what to use for my shaving soap. I need to mold it to fit my shaving mug, so it needs to be round. Would PVC pipe work?


PVC pipe will work, but if you don't line it with freezer paper, it will be difficult to get out. I like to use things like pringles cans old shampoo bottles or such, that I can tear off and throw away after making my soap.

Dawn


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

Another fan of pringle cans here. I have a couple of wooden molds that make bars and I love them. But I sure love my pringle cans for round soap. Perfect size, easy to use, and easy to remove. I just wish I ate more pringles!

Penny


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Deacon Jim, is this a shaving soap that you've made up before and like the lathering of? If so would you mind sharing the formula because the 2 small batches I've made for Bob and my Da have not had a thick, stable lather. Da has using Mennen's shaving soap.

I use mineral oil on the pvc molds and freeze for a couple of hours just before unmolding. My bugaboo with them is getting a tight enough seal on the bottom end with plastic bags and rubber bands - sometimes the soap is thin enough to leak but if you wait too long then you'll have air pockets where the soap couldn't settle fast enough.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Liese said:


> Deacon Jim, is this a shaving soap that you've made up before and like the lathering of? If so would you mind sharing the formula because the 2 small batches I've made for Bob and my Da have not had a thick, stable lather. Da has using Mennen's shaving soap.
> 
> I use mineral oil on the pvc molds and freeze for a couple of hours just before unmolding. My bugaboo with them is getting a tight enough seal on the bottom end with plastic bags and rubber bands - sometimes the soap is thin enough to leak but if you wait too long then you'll have air pockets where the soap couldn't settle fast enough.


I haven't made any yet, but as the store bought cake I'm using at the moment gets thin, I'm planning to try a batch of my own. I solicited the experts for ideas on what to do on this thread:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=218039


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Good luck then, let us know how you make out.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I use these molds:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=220091
They only have to be lined on two sides and the bottom with freezer paper. The linoleum lining cleans easily by with a quick scrape. The wood insulates on three sides and I cover with a towel for the top. They cut more evenly than when I used tupperware containers for molds, and the corners are square instead of rounded off. I've got a much more consistent product now. 

For the round molds, I liked the pringles cans as I could just tear them off--but stay away from the aluminum lined cans--they'll spoil the soap on the outside.

DJ, to get my best lathering soap, I use 38% lard, 38% veggie oil (canola or soy) and 14% coconut. I use it for shaving because of the lather. A couple of notes: The smaller the batch you make, the more chance the weights will be off by a little causing problems with your soap. Also, please weigh your ingredients, all of them, don't make it by volume and use a soap calculator spreadsheet. A 2 lb batch will make approximately 8 bars, round or square or rectangular. They make good gifts so if it turns out good, you've got some nice gifts! Good luck ~Feather


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i tried using linoleum tiles as a liner in a wooden mold...once. well, the tiles are still there, but i need to line that mold with freezer paper as the soap sticks really bad. maybe the problem is they need to be removable instead of attached to the mold. either way, i saw discoloration on the soap as if the lye reacted with the linoleum. i won't use that material to line with again.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

MELOC said:


> i tried using linoleum tiles as a liner in a wooden mold...once. well, the tiles are still there, but i need to line that mold with freezer paper as the soap sticks really bad. maybe the problem is they need to be removable instead of attached to the mold. either way, i saw discoloration on the soap as if the lye reacted with the linoleum. i won't use that material to line with again.


Have you figured out what is reacting with the soap/lye solution? 
Okay I accept your experience, but there is nothing in my linoleum lined molds that react with lye or the soap, and I've used them more than 20 times and all the soaps that contacted the linoleum had no reaction in all cases. I can send pictures of my soaps 'ends' and 'fronts' on my drying racks, there is no difference between the parts that contacted the linoleum and that contacting the freezer papers.
The most common problem is aluminum in terms of a reaction, none of the linoleum in my molds had any. You said 'tiles', do some of your tiles have aluminum in them? On them? Just curious. ~Feather


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

MELOC said:


> i tried using linoleum tiles as a liner in a wooden mold...once. well, the tiles are still there, but i need to line that mold with freezer paper as the soap sticks really bad. maybe the problem is they need to be removable instead of attached to the mold. either way, i saw discoloration on the soap as if the lye reacted with the linoleum. i won't use that material to line with again.


I've used vinyl liners on my molds and have made them available for many other soap makers. Personally I've made dozens of batches of soap and never had the problem. Perhaps the tiles you used contained metallic oxides which is common in tiles. That could have created the problem. 
Information on vinyl, linoleum and tiles. http://design.kitchensatlanta.com/floors.htm
~Trapper :hobbyhors


----------

